# BEWARE: Cellphone call theft!!!



## TheLongTwitch

Thought I would give everyone a heads up on a new cellphone exploit/theft of your airtime.

You receive a call from a landline number (not hidden or anything),
The second you answer the call is dropped.
...seems pretty harmless right, maybe just a minor annoyance.

WARNING: If this happens to you, IMMEDIATELY check your airtime.
(If on contract I feel sorry for you)

These calls immediately charge you R30 for the fact that you answered!!! 
Luckily I have no airtime as I am on a contract with seconds/minutes.

This morning I decided to block the same number that has been calling me 6-12 times a day this entire week +27 31 815 9000
Guess what number called me this afternoon?
If you guessed +27 11 815 9000 you'd be spot on! 

I can only imagine how P***** OFF I would be if I was actually getting the charge.
And I will take a wild guess that I'll receive the call from Cape Town next, or some other area code.

Good luck, be carful and I prey nobody falls victim to this!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

Didn't know this was a thing but the same thing happened to me today.
Not sure if it was a scam as they only called once but they didn't speak and I hung up after a few seconds.
Also on a contract with minutes/seconds so can't verify it.
The number was +27 87 310 4296, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Jakey

But how is this even a thing. What service allows for me to be charged for answering a call?!

How does thia work exactly?


----------



## Eequinox

Jakey said:


> But how is this even a thing. What service allows for me to be charged for answering a call?!
> 
> How does thia work exactly?


its something to do about premium vas services linked to a number like a pledge line for charities that you call in to donate to by making a call and being billed and stuff like that but used in a shady way


----------



## huffnpuff

Most of the time you can confirm spam/scam/scum numbers by simply googling the numbers to see if complaints have been reported for them on sites like:

https://za.shouldianswer.net/phone-number/0318159000

https://za.shouldianswer.net/phone-number/0873104296


----------



## rogue zombie

Also, use the True Caller ID app...

My number is listed on the company's site, so I get a lot of randoms picking it up, and LOADS of insurance and other kak sales calls.

Once you mark a number, then the app shows it's spam. What's better is it's a network... So if I've spammed a number, others will see it as spam if it calls them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

In SA it's caller party pays so I don't see your cell provider being able to charge you for answering a call

In several other countries it's receiving party pays so then I can understand 

Unless I missed something technical

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TheLongTwitch

P.S. Just to note that because my contract uses minutes/seconds I can't confirm that the numbers originally posted,
(Supposedly from: _Blake & Associates - Debt Collecting and Marketing_) actually charge.

I created this post as the I.T. guy at the office was receiving calls 2 weeks ago that were deducting R30 at a time.
He's not currently in, but I will confirm the exact number that was/is causing this charge and detail you guys when I can.

This is more of a warning that such calls are happening in SA and if you do receive questionable calls, that you should be cautious.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee

oh great, yet another way to get ripped of in South Africa! I'm in the wrong line of work 

Thanks for the heads up @TheLongTwitch 

As a general rule I don't answer calls that aren't in my address book, if I don't know you then don't call me. Call me on my landline during office hours, simple.


----------

